# Sticky  Do you have a question or concern about Knitting Paradise?



## admin

If so please post in the Site Help and Suggestions section below:








Site Help and Suggestions


Need help using this site? Have a suggestion? Post it here!




www.knittingparadise.com





*We will not be replying to any questions or concerns in the MAIN section.*

Jeff


----------

